# No sound on my computer



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 1, 2012)

My dad just bought a used computer. and there's no sound on the computer can someone please help me and tell me exactly what to download? I have Windows X P Professional Dell.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 1, 2012)

Please download and install PC Wizard on the affected computer (its in my sig).

Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK.

Copy the text out of that file and into this thread.

That will tell us what software you need


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 1, 2012)

look in the device manager and see if it has any yellow ? on any component.  

If there is, then post back with the specific model of computer and we can find the driver. 

If there is not, then you need to grab a cheap sound card and install it.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 1, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> look in the device manager and see if it has any yellow ? on any component.
> 
> If there is, then post back with the specific model of computer and we can find the driver.
> 
> If there is not, then you need to grab a cheap sound card and install it.



Dude, we just need to know what is in there first.  It could just as likely be the motherboard chipset drivers.  Secondly suggesting he needs a sound card is nonsense.


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 1, 2012)

I just checked and everything looks fine to me. I have Microsoft Windows XP Professional Version 2002 Service Pack 3. Intel Pentium


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 1, 2012)

I already went to the manufacturers website to download audio and my computer already has soundmax downloaded to it. But there's still no sound coming out.


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 1, 2012)

what model Dell do you have?  Doing a guess off just "it has a pentium" is not helpful at all. It could be one of a couple dozen models from the early 90s up to brand new.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 1, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Please download and install PC Wizard on the affected computer (its in my sig).
> 
> Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click OK.
> 
> ...



You need to do this.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 1, 2012)

You do have the speakers plugged into the right port?


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't have actual speakers it's just the computer's internal speakers. and how do i find what model i have?


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

my internal speakers don't work but my headphones do. Can I download something to simply fix it?


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 2, 2012)

Is this a laptop. If its a desktop the internal speaker is just for the bios beep code.


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a desktop. What's the beep code? Cus i don't know how to do this at all


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 2, 2012)

The internal speaker on a desktop is just for a bios beep code error to trouble shoot. You will need to plug a set of speakers into the speaker port on the back of the computer. The speaker port is usually the light green port.


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

Can't I do something else instead of buying some speakers i dont think thats what i need


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 2, 2012)

That is what you need. In 99% of desktops, there is no sound from the motherboard speaker unless there is an error. 

Go to your local bestbuy, HH greg, walmart or the like and grab a cheap set of speakers and test it if you don't think it will work. You should be out less than $10 for a cheap set.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 2, 2012)

If you dont have any speakers, you can get some cheapos for like 14 bucks. Better then no sound.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121013

Or like a best buy for like for 8 bucks.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Cyber+A...ece)/1430769.p?id=1218258081047&skuId=1430769


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

Or can't i just buy a soundcard?


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 2, 2012)

It will not help. You get no sound without a speaker of some sort. It is the same reason why you do get sound with your headphones. 

And a sound card is more expensive.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 2, 2012)

You still need speakers to hear any sound.


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

The reason why I don't want to buy speakers is because,\. i've had this problem before on my other computers and all i had to do was download the sound card and it started working. My dad bought this computer on ebay and the seller wiped everything out. Then we went to the computer store and he installed for us the Windows XP Professional. Can't yall find anything for me so that i can simply download? I know im asking for to much but please?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 2, 2012)

Is this a laptop or a desktop system?  If its a desktop, you need speakers.  If its a laptop, it has speakers integrated into it.  Do you have the speaker icon down in the system tray by the clock?  

EDIT - Just read where its a desktop.  Does the monitor have integrated speakers?  If not, then you need a separate pair of speakers to hear any sound.  There is no way around it.


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes i have to speaker icon by the clock. And it looks perfectly fine. It's desktop


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 2, 2012)

Assuming it is a desktop, and your previous post about the ?'s in Device Manager, there is nothing to download. You have your drivers.   

Try downloading the Intel driver for your chipset and see if it will help. Doubt it will, as you don't get sound without something to play it.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 2, 2012)

I edited my last post.  You need speakers unless the monitor you have has included speakers with it.  You won't hear any sound without speakers.


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wolfeking can you send me the link idk how to find it?


----------



## wolfeking (Dec 2, 2012)

Not without knowing your chipset.


----------



## skittlesluv18 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well i don't know it so i guess i can't do anything about it :/ Thanks alot though everybody.


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 2, 2012)

You have the speaker icon in your system tray, that means the sound is working you just need speakers.....  Don't know any other way of putting it.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 2, 2012)

You're going to need speakers to hear any sound. The soundcard only produces the sound that gets sent to the speakers.


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 2, 2012)

Man looks at it like this. Your radio in your car. Take out your speakers and turn the radio on, it lights up but bet your not going to get any sound, lol.


----------



## Okedokey (Dec 2, 2012)

When the OP doesn't answer any questions or take resonable advice, its pretty hard to help.


----------



## Punk (Dec 2, 2012)

You could download speakers...


----------



## byteninja2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Seriously, like they all said, you have to buy speakers! Like stranglehold said, you need speakers for a car radio, same with a PC. You can buy a pair at best buy for cheap, make sure they are computer speakers with a 3.5 MM jack. Let me make this clear.

YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS 
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS 
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS
YOU HAVE TO BUY SPEAKERS


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Dec 2, 2012)

rofling so hard


----------



## Cgoggz56 (Dec 5, 2012)

Agreed with all the above, a desktop requires speakers to play sound out loud, there is no way around this fact. However, if you really don't want to buy a cheap set of speakers, plug a pair of headphones or earbuds in to the back of the tower (I'm not sure if this is doable or not, I haven't worked with a desktop in years) and see if it works. If it doesn't, make sure that it is not muted and the sound is turned up. If that doesn't work and you still want to spend the money on a sound card, then by all means do so.


----------



## nihil1986 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm assuming he went out to buy speakers? -_-


----------

